# Robert Müller tot!



## EisblockError (22. Mai 2009)

Ein nachruf an meinen Lieblings Eishockey Torwart.

Er stab gestern Abend mit einem Alter von 28 Jahren an Hirntumor.

Ruhe in frieden.


Tagespiegel


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

kleine korrektur: es war ein hirntumor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten auch von mir ein RIP


----------



## Orag1 (22. Mai 2009)

RIP!

Adler Mannheim.


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

RIP

Ich kannte ihn zwar nicht, aber so junge Menschen sollten nicht so sterben.

(Klar es sollten Menschen sterben, aber ihr wisst was ich meine.)


----------



## Orag1 (22. Mai 2009)

War wohl einer der besten Törhüter der DEL!

Allein schon weil er in Mannheim gespielt hat, ein großer Mann.


----------



## Syane (22. Mai 2009)

Schade um ihn ..aber es sterben jeden tag Menschen die es nicht verdient haben und um die sich keiner etwas schert...


----------



## Orag1 (22. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Schade um ihn ..aber es sterben jeden tag Menschen die es nicht verdient haben und um die sich keiner etwas schert...




wie recht du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Schade um ihn ..aber es sterben jeden tag Menschen die es nicht verdient haben und um die sich keiner etwas schert...


was soll man denn mit so einer aussage anfangen? sollen die nachrichtenagenturen dieser welt jetzt im abspann ihre sendung oder ime ditorial noch eine liste einfügen von alle menschen die heute gestorben sind? oder wir lassen berichterstattung über eine verstorbene person(der öffentlichkeit) ganz weg. wen interessiert es denn? wen interessiert denn überhaupt etwas?
bei solchen aussagen stellen sich mir jedes mal die nackenhaare auf, unmöglich...


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> bei solchen aussagen stellen sich mir jedes mal die nackenhaare auf, unmöglich...



Die würde ich lieber mal Rasiren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ne wenn Interessiert ob der tot ist? jede sec Stirbt ein Mensch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2009)

Toll aber ihn dann nennen? Was ist an dem bitte so besonders als zum Beispiel an dem Nachbarn einer netten Familie der viel getan hat... nur weil er "Berühmt" und "Bekannt" ist? Und wieso überhaupt einen Thread dazu? Wollen wir jetzt zu jedem verstorbenen "Promi" einen Thread machen oder was? Das sind auch nur verdammte Menschen... nichts besseres... nichts besonderes dass es angemessen ist ihm Nachrichten und einen ganzen Thread zu widmen und anderen nicht...


----------



## Syane (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was soll man denn mit so einer aussage anfangen? sollen die nachrichtenagenturen dieser welt jetzt im abspann ihre sendung oder ime ditorial noch eine liste einfügen von alle menschen die heute gestorben sind? oder wir lassen berichterstattung über eine verstorbene person(der öffentlichkeit) ganz weg. wen interessiert es denn? wen interessiert denn überhaupt etwas?
> bei solchen aussagen stellen sich mir jedes mal die nackenhaare auf, unmöglich...



Schön für deine Nackenhaare ..interessiert auch keinen oO

Aber deinen ersten Vorschlag finde ich ganz gut .. ich fänds garnicht mal schlecht wenn die sowas in den nachrichten bringen würden ..ähnlich der Todesanzeigen in Zeitungen. Hätten sie mindestens auch verdient.


----------



## Dietrich (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mal einen Kommentar von der News Seite kopieren darf. 
Der sagt in meinen Augen eigentlich alles:

Zitat von Axel_Schweiss:
 Die Helden sind uns ausgegangen
Im Zeitalter des Jammers und des Klagens scheint Robert Müller zu der seltenen Spezies zu gehören, die ihr Schicksal auch dann noch selber in die Hand nehmen, wenn die Niederlage schon fast besiegelt ist. Schade, dass er nicht mit noch mehr Lebensjahren dafür belohnt wurde, wenigstens seiner Familie hätte das sicherlich gut getan.

Ich hoffe, seine Kinder werden sich später ein Beispiel an ihrem Vater nehmen und nicht zu solchen Jammerlappen heranwachsen, wie wir sie in Deutschland inzwischen allzuhäufig antreffen.

Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren. 

Zitat Ende.

RIP


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

ich ruf demnächst auch bei irgend einer tageszeitung an und beschwer mich übern nachruf, watt interessiert mich schließlich das ingeborg aus dachau verstorben ist? komischerweise istd as aber für dich was angebrachtes ja? das ist überhaupt nichts anderes als z.b. dieser thread. schön mit welcher doppelmoral hier gearbeitet wird. typischer sozialneid. wenn der nachruf für nen millionär wäre, wette ichs ogard as du da ebenfalsl auf die barrikaden gehst.

edit: danke dietrich fürs zitat, auch wenn der poster wohl keinen passenden geistreichen namen zu seinem text gewählt hat, so hat er doch vollkommen recht.


----------



## Syane (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType ich weis nicht was du gegessen hast ..und was mein erster post mit Sozialneid zu tun hat... vielleicht solltest du mal über den Tellerrand schauen und außer dir, deinen Idolen und den leuten die du magst auch mal daran denken das es mehr als dich und deine kleine Welt gibt :>


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> sTereoType ich weis nicht was du gegessen hast ..und was mein erster post mit Sozialneid zu tun hat... vielleicht solltest du mal über den Tellerrand schauen und außer dir, deinen Idolen und den leuten die du magst auch mal daran denken das es mehr als dich und deine kleine Welt gibt :>


dein erster post hat damit garnix zu tun sondern deine gesamthaltung dazu. und mit dieser einschätzung schau ich weit mehr über den tellerrand als du. mir persönlich gefällt eishockey nicht mal, aber ich respektiere das viele leute(vorallem viele in einer ähnichen situation) zu ihm aufgeschaut haben und dadurch an kraft gewonnen haben. da seinen tod als etwas selbstverständliches ab zu tun un dlas unbedeutend für "die welt" dar zu stellen find ich eine frechheit.


----------



## Camô (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> sTereoType ich weis nicht was du gegessen hast ..und was mein erster post mit Sozialneid zu tun hat... vielleicht solltest du mal über den Tellerrand schauen und außer dir, deinen Idolen und den leuten die du magst auch mal daran denken das es mehr als dich und deine kleine Welt gibt :>


Ok, und warum wurde so ein Riesenhype über Heath Ledgers Tod gemacht? Ich war traurig als ichs gehört habe, ich war aber mehr bestürzt als vom Tod Robert Müllers. Seine Geschichte ging mir zwar auch ans Herz, allerdings etwas distanzierter. Seinen Kampfeswillen habe ich bewundert. Aber ich fand Heath als Schauspieler einfach großartig. Ich bin ein großer Filmfan. 
Du hast doch bestimmt auch "Idole". Würdest du dann nicht auch besonders betroffen sein? Sorry, aber diese moralische Keule, mit der hier immer rumgeschwungen wird, geht mir aufn Sack.

Stell dir folgende Situation vor: Du läufst die Straße entlang und wirst nach einer kleinen Spende für krebskranke Kinder gefragt. Bist du ein eiskaltes Monster, wenn du ablehnst? Interessiert dich das Schicksal dieser Kinder dann weniger? Ist der nächste Passant, der 5 Euro gibt, ein besserer Mensch als du?

Wieviel spendest du denn jährlich für karitative Zwecke, damit du erhobenen Hauptes sagen kannst, dir läge die 3. Welt am Herzen? Und könntest du denn nicht noch mehr spenden und auf etwas Lebensqualität verzichten?


----------



## Syane (23. Mai 2009)

Meine Gesamthaltung? Ich hab hier einfach reingeschrieben das es schade um seinen Tod ist ..aber man nicht vergessen sollte das es noch viele andere tolle Menschengibt die auch einfach so sterben...

Dies aber gleich als Grund zu sehen rumzutollen nur weil man eventuell nen Fanboi von diesem Menschen ist und jede andere Meinung als "Frechheit" ab zu tun halte ich für eine Frechheit.

Die Reaktion des Te's beispielsweise fand ich sehr toll.. deine hingegen wird dem Thread nicht gerecht und du solltest einfach woanders rumtrollen okay.

/edit:



Camô schrieb:


> Wieviel spendest du denn jährlich für karitative Zwecke, damit du erhobenen Hauptes sagen kannst, dir läge die 3. Welt am Herzen? Und könntest du denn nicht noch mehr spenden und auf etwas Lebensqualität verzichten?



Ist doch egal welche Antwort ich darauf gebe ..in jedemfall wird man geflammt wenn es der troll will... da kann man dann nix gegen machen ...Auf Buffed MUSS man sich für alles rechtfertigen was man schreibt. Dies habe ich nachdem mir der Schuh angezogen wurde getan.


----------



## Camô (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Meine Gesamthaltung? Ich hab hier einfach reingeschrieben das es schade um seinen Tod ist ..aber man nicht vergessen sollte das es noch viele andere tolle Menschengibt die auch einfach so sterben...



Betest du auf Friedhofen an allen Gräbern?


----------



## Syane (23. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Betest du auf Friedhofen an allen Gräbern?



Ja tu ich.


----------



## Camô (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ist doch egal welche Antwort ich darauf gebe ..in jedemfall wird man geflammt wenn es der troll will... da kann man dann nix gegen machen ...Auf Buffed MUSS man sich für alles rechtfertigen was man schreibt. Dies habe ich nachdem mir der Schuh angezogen wurde getan.



Blödsinn.
Ich würde dich doch dann nicht schlechter beurteilen, selbst wenn du nix spendest. Denn genau darum gings mir. Und mit dem TE hatte diese Aussage mal überhaupt nix tun.

Mir geht es um Folgendes: Ich will nicht tagtäglich daran erinnert werden, wie gut es uns Deutschen/ Europäern geht, im Vergleich zu anderen Menschen. Ich weiß es, will und muss es mir aber nicht permanent vor Augen führen müssen.

Denn sonst könnten wir alle nur noch einheitlich grau tragen und die Welt vor die Hunde gehen lassen.


----------



## Camô (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ja tu ich.


Jop klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war übrigens metaphorisch gemeint. Ne Antwort darauf hab ich echt nicht erwartet.


----------



## Syane (23. Mai 2009)

Naja ..dann kann man es auch so sagen ..wenn du dir das nicht vor Augenführen lassen willst.. *Selor hats schon geschrieben* muss ich dann für jeden Sportler der gestorben ist nen Thread aufmachen? Schließlich errinnert dann der Tod dieses einen daran wie vergänglich die Welt ist ..und dann merkst auch "du" ... das es irgendwann zu ende sein wird ..mit 27 vielleicht sogar schon : /  Ich meine jezt mal so ..ich könnte auch für jeden Menschen der an Schweinegrippe stirbtn Thread aufmachen. Oder für meine Oma ..weil sie nach 45 Steine geklopft hat und dadurch sone Art Heldin war.

Das ihr desswegen so ein Fass aufmachen müsst x.x


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Meine Gesamthaltung? Ich hab hier einfach reingeschrieben das es schade um seinen Tod ist ..aber man nicht vergessen sollte das es noch viele andere tolle Menschengibt die auch einfach so sterben...
> 
> Dies aber gleich als Grund zu sehen rumzutollen nur weil man eventuell nen Fanboi von diesem Menschen ist und jede andere Meinung als "Frechheit" ab zu tun halte ich für eine Frechheit.
> 
> Die Reaktion des Te's beispielsweise fand ich sehr toll.. deine hingegen wird dem Thread nicht gerecht und du solltest einfach woanders rumtrollen okay.


ich korrigiere: du hast hier reingeschrieben , dein mitleid mit dem zusatz das andere auch sterben und sich da keiner meldet seine bedeutung geschmälert. das auslaufen des satzes durch die drei punkte tat dann ihr übriges. du solltest nicht erwarten das andere nicht zwischen den zeilen lesen und dich dann ärgern wenn man dir deine eigentlich meinung vor augen hält und kritisiert. wie schon geschrieben bin ich nicht mal eishockeyfan(geschweige denn überhaupt sport anzusehen find ich langweilig) genauso wenig wie von chritopher reeves , dennoch bewundere ich auch diesen mann wie er gegen seine lähmung kämpft und sich für eine therapie nicht nur für sich einsetzt.

deinen letzten satz gebe ich gern an dich zurück ersetze aber "thread" durch "robert müller"

edit: du hast dir nichtmal den link durchgelesen oder? der mann war nicht einfach nur sportler


----------



## Syane (23. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne den Mann sehr wohl aus den Nachrichten und weis um seinen Kampf mit dem Tumor sehr wohl bescheid ... ich gebs zu ich bin kein Fan von ihm.. 

Aber vergleichsweise könnte man Sagen ..ich wär wohl genauso traurig wie ihr wenn mein bruder im Krieg sterben würde ... aber dann muss ich genauso sagen das seine Kammeraden die mit ihm gestorben sind es ebenso verdient haben von mir betrauert zu werden.


Dieser Mensch ist NICHT anders als irgend ein Kind das gerade an Malaria stirbt oO  Und wenn der Mann dort durch sein Eishockey spielen nicht den Krieg im nahen Osten verhindert hat ... und eventuell eine Invasion auserirdischer verhindert hat,.. wieso hat er dann von mir mehr mitleid und trauer verdient als ein anderer Mensch ? Und übrigens ... wenn du auf die Sache mit dem familienvater anspielst... auch hier ist dies kein Einzelschicksal.. traurig ja.


----------



## Camô (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja ..dann kann man es auch so sagen ..wenn du dir das nicht vor Augenführen lassen willst.. *Selor hats schon geschrieben* muss ich dann für jeden Sportler der gestorben ist nen Thread aufmachen? Schließlich errinnert dann der Tod dieses einen daran wie vergänglich die Welt ist ..und dann merkst auch "du" ... das es irgendwann zu ende sein wird ..mit 27 vielleicht sogar schon : /  Ich meine jezt mal so ..ich könnte auch für jeden Menschen der an Schweinegrippe stirbtn Thread aufmachen. Oder für meine Oma ..weil sie nach 45 Steine geklopft hat und dadurch sone Art Heldin war.
> 
> Das ihr desswegen so ein Fass aufmachen müsst x.x


Es geht hier nicht darum, einen Thread aufzumachen, wenn einer tot ist. Aber in der Öffentlichkeit stehende Personen sind nunmal populärer, als bsp. deine oder meine Verwandten. Damit sind sie natürlich nicht weniger würdig betrauert zu werden! Aber sie bieten Diskussionsstoff. Und ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Als ob du nicht einem verstorbenen Idol nachtrauern würdest, sei es in Form eines neu erstellten Threads oder tanzend um einen brennenden Schrein herum.


----------



## Camô (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Aber vergleichsweise könnte man Sagen ..ich wär wohl genauso traurig wie ihr wenn mein bruder im Krieg sterben würde ... aber dann muss ich genauso sagen das seine Kammeraden die mit ihm gestorben sind es ebenso verdient haben von mir betrauert zu werden.



Jetzt gehst du zu weit.


----------



## Syane (23. Mai 2009)

Dann lies doch nochmal die ersten Posts durch ..der vorschlag "irgendwelche" leute die verstorben sind als Abspann in den Nachrichten ist nicht von mir gekommen ..generell wurde das Thema nicht von mir so aufgebauscht.



Camô schrieb:


> Jetzt gehst du zu weit.



Stimmt streich das ..und benutz mal den Editier button.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Mann sehr wohl aus den Nachrichten und weis um seinen Kampf mit dem Tumor sehr wohl bescheid ... ich gebs zu ich bin kein Fan von ihm..
> 
> Aber vergleichsweise könnte man Sagen ..ich wär wohl genauso traurig wie ihr wenn mein bruder im Krieg sterben würde ... aber dann muss ich genauso sagen das seine Kammeraden die mit ihm gestorben sind es ebenso verdient haben von mir betrauert zu werden.
> 
> ...


verdammte scheiße wenn du schon über ihn reden willst, dann lies dir auch seinen kampf gegen den tumor durch und wie er anderen in seiner situation damit hoffnung macht. haben dir deine eltern nie gesagt das auch du was besonderes bist? doch? aber warum willst du grad dann robert müller seine einzigartigkeit absprechen in dem du sagst das er nichts weiter als seine chemischen komponeten ist  und mit einem beliebigen nigierianischen kind austauschbar ist?


----------



## Camô (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> genauso wenig wie von chritopher reeves , dennoch bewundere ich auch diesen mann wie er gegen seine lähmung kämpft und sich für eine therapie nicht nur für sich einsetzt.



Mal bissel OT. Reeve ist schon tot. :/ Ich glaube das war schon 2004 oder 2006.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Mal bissel OT. Reeve ist schon tot. :/ Ich glaube das war schon 2004 oder 2006.


ich wusste da war noch was, aber ich war zu faul es nochmal nachzuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> in dem du sagst das er nichts weiter als seine chemischen komponeten ist  und mit einem beliebigen nigierianischen kind austauschbar ist?




Nicht zu viel in das was ich schreibe reininterpretieren bitte ja... das hast du schon seid meinem ersten Post gemacht..


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nicht zu viel in das was ich schreibe reininterpretieren bitte ja... das hast du schon seid meinem ersten Post gemacht..


nur anders formuliert oder was denkst du ist ein mensch?


----------



## Dietrich (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Dieser Mensch ist NICHT anders als irgend ein Kind das gerade an Malaria stirbt oO  Und wenn der Mann dort durch sein Eishockey spielen nicht den Krieg im nahen Osten verhindert hat ... und eventuell eine Invasion auserirdischer verhindert hat,.. wieso hat er dann von mir mehr mitleid und trauer verdient als ein anderer Mensch ? Und übrigens ... wenn du auf die Sache mit dem familienvater anspielst... auch hier ist dies kein Einzelschicksal.. traurig ja.




Er musste keine Kriege verhindern. Er musste nicht übers Wasserlaufen und auch nicht zehntausenden Menschen ein Vorbild sein.
Es reicht wenn er mindestens einem Menschen Hoffnung, Freude oder sonst was gibt. Und das hat er erreicht.


Ich versteh was du sagen möchtest Syane. Aber kann man sowas nicht in einem anderen Beitrag diskutieren?

MfG


----------



## Camô (23. Mai 2009)

Also Syane ich habe jetzt echt kein schlechtes Bild von dir. Aber ich mag es halt nicht, ständig mit den Missständen dieser Welt konfrontiert zu werden. Ich habe auch Probleme, genau wie du und sTereoType. Wenn ich mir jetzt jeden Tag in der Zeitung den Kopf über die Todesanzeigen zerbrechen würde, was wäre ich denn dann noch für ein Mensch? Verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Syane (23. Mai 2009)

@ Dietrich jop das sollte man.

@ Camô mir ist das schon klar ..und darauf hab ich ja auch keine Lust und darum gehts mir auch garnicht.

@ Stereo ... man könnte sagen unglücklich formuliert ..und das du ab da direkt auf agressiv gestellt hast (wer weis vielleicht hast du gradn bisschen viel getrunken oderso) und persönlich wurdest.. obwohl ich nichtmal vorhatte hier irgend wen schlecht darstehen zu lassen ..hast du durch dein agressives verhalten und dadurch das du zu viel in meinen satz reininterpretiert hastd as Thema so aufgebauscht das es nun eigentlich geclosed werden müsste weil hier recht viel rumgeflamt worden ist... und wenn das passiert erreichst du eigentlich nur das Gegenteil von dem was du anscheinend eigentlich willst ..undzwar das jeder user hier seinen postcounter pusht und einmal "RIP" schreibt ..und seinen hinterbliebenen sein tiefes Beileid mit bekundet...

Und damit das hier nich wirklich noch geclosed wird werd ich erstma nid mehr schreiben x)


----------



## Camô (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> @ Stereo ... man könnte sagen unglücklich formuliert ..und das du ab da direkt auf agressiv gestellt hast (wer weis vielleicht hast du gradn bisschen viel getrunken oderso) und persönlich wurdest.. obwohl ich nichtmal vorhatte hier irgend wen schlecht darstehen zu lassen ..hast du durch dein agressives verhalten und dadurch das du zu viel in meinen satz reininterpretiert hastd as Thema so aufgebauscht das es nun eigentlich geclosed werden müsste weil hier recht viel rumgeflamt worden ist... und wenn das passiert erreichst du eigentlich nur das Gegenteil von dem was du anscheinend eigentlich willst ..undzwar das jeder user hier seinen postcounter pusht und einmal "RIP" schreibt ..und seinen hinterbliebenen sein tiefes Beileid mit bekundet...
> 
> Und damit das hier nich wirklich noch geclosed wird werd ich erstma nid mehr schreiben x)



Stimmt schon, Stereo hätte zumindest eine Art Diskussionsgrundlage schaffen sollen, denn ein Thread voller RIP nützt niemandem. Allerdings diskutieren wir hier in Buchstaben. Du hast mir vorgeworfen, die Editierfunktion zu missachten. Dann mach du doch selbst davon Gebrauch, wenn du nicht missverstanden werden willst. Denn offensichtlich geht es nicht nur mir so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (23. Mai 2009)

RIP


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Mai 2009)

RIP


----------



## EisblockError (23. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja ..dann kann man es auch so sagen ..wenn du dir das nicht vor Augenführen lassen willst.. *Selor hats schon geschrieben* muss ich dann für jeden Sportler der gestorben ist nen Thread aufmachen?




Ähm ne, mach ich nicht.

Nur weiler wie gesagt der beste Torhüter  der DEL war und mein Lieblings Eishockey Torwart (und spieler?!?!)


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

wird jetzt für jeden Toten Sportler und Fernsehstar und sonstwas ein Thread erstellt?
weil dann mach ich einen für meine Oma auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nein das soll keine Respektlosigkeit dem Verstorbenen gegenüber sein sondern lediglich will ich euch darauf hinweisen das es jetzt vll. nicht so intelligent ist den Forumtraffic mit sowas in die höhe zu treiben

edit: keine diskussionsgrundlage /reported!


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

find ich genau wie lod .. gibt einfach viele vip die man vlt mag aber najo nen thread dafür ist etwas sinnlos

trozdem rip ist bei jedem mensch schlimm wenn er stirbt .. wenn er noch jung ist sowiso


----------



## Philister (25. Mai 2009)

solang eine person öffentlichen interesses war, ist es nur normal dass die medien da auch drauf eingehn.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

wir hier sind keine medien .. nur ein gamer forum ..


----------



## Philister (25. Mai 2009)

ach so, darum gings. naja, man kann sich auch künstlich aufregen. einfach ignorieren wenns nicht intressiert.


----------



## sympathisant (25. Mai 2009)

hab ihn ein paar mal spielen gesehen. er war einer der sympathischeren goalies ...


----------



## RAV88 (25. Mai 2009)

Er war ein großartiger Torwart.   Ich kann mich noch an das DEL Finale 2008 Berlin gegen Köln errinern da hat er sehr gut gehalten. 



R.I.P Robert Müller #80


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

kenne ihn zwar nicht, daher fühl ich mich auch nicht betroffen oder so.
Nunja, Menschen sterben. Nur wie gehen wir damit um?
Ich trauere um die, die ich kenne, wenn auch nur beiläufig.

Aber ich habe nicht die Kraft dafür, für alle Menschen zu trauern, die täglich sterben. Damit wird die Welt auch nicht besser.
Was wir aber tun können, ist dafür sorgen, dass weniger Menschen sterben. Und dafür muss man nichtmal nach Afrika spenden gehn. 
Wir heir in Europa haben ja ne ziemlich hohe Selbstmordrate... und das kommt nicht von ungefähr.
Lasst die Toten ruhen. Rettet die Lebenden!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

ok ich report jetzt weils einfach kein diskussionsgrundlage gibt und man auch nicht für jeden Toten einen Thread aufmachen muss, sry is aber so


----------



## Philister (25. Mai 2009)

> Wir heir in Europa haben ja ne ziemlich hohe Selbstmordrate... und das kommt nicht von ungefähr.


das kommt vermutlich daher, dass der mensch beginnt sich selbst probleme zu schaffen, wo keine elementaren probleme mehr vorhanden sind. die länder, in denen suizid besonders stark vertreten ist, sind nicht etwa not- und hungerleidend, im gegenteil. in einer gesellschaft, in der die nächstenhilfe vom staat übernommen wird, braucht man seinen nächsten nicht mehr. manch einer mag sich da überflüssig vorkommen. in ländern, wo jeden tag ums täglich brot gekämpft wird, kommt kaum einer auf so einen egozentrischen gedanken. weil es direkten einfluss, von trauer mal ganz abgesehn, auf das umfeld hat.


----------

